# Plan of action for Publishing?



## bpastermack (Sep 9, 2010)

I have been writing a book on and off now for 2 years.  Recently I decided to get serious again, because I really think it's great and it is my dream.  But I have no concept yet about how to go about trying to get it published.  I feel like I can have at least half the book ready to be edited and sent to publishers within a few weeks.  I have several questions though and don;t want to find some scam website on the internet to get the answers.  

1.  Do I need to finish the whole book before I start promoting it to publishers or is a half finished work and a synopsis enough to wet their appetite?

2.  Should I try to get it edited before I send it?  I'm afraid there may or may not be parts of it that show my amature status.

3.  Who do I send it to?  Agents?  Publishers??  

4.  How do I get the right addresses?

5.  What format do I send it in?  How much of it do I send?  What does a synopsis look like?  

Any help would be greatly appreciated!  It's a fiction thriller/Hero type novel.


----------



## Sam (Sep 9, 2010)

1.  Do I need to finish the whole book before I start promoting it to publishers or is a half finished work and a synopsis enough to wet their appetite?

A: *Never send an unfinished manuscript to a publisher. What if they said yes and asked for the whole thing? What are you going to tell them -- sorry, give me six months to finish it? Bad idea. Have it complete, edited, and ready to go before even thinking of submitting. *

2.  Should I try to get it edited before I send it?  I'm afraid there may or may not be parts of it that show my amature status.

*Depends on how good you are at editing. I self-edit but I still have someone (usually an avid novel-reader or an English teacher) read over it before getting ready for publication. *

3.  Who do I send it to?  Agents?  Publishers??  

*If you're good at query letters, you could try sending it to publishers. If you don't want the hassle, and don't mind giving an agent 10% of your royalties (usually; could be more), go seek out an agent, who'll push the novel into a publishing house for you. *

4.  How do I get the right addresses?

*There are numerous books on publishers. Can't think of one off the top of my head. Something like the Who's Who of Publishers. *

5.  What format do I send it in?  How much of it do I send?  What does a synopsis look like?

*A synopsis is basically a short overview (about a page) of what the novel is about. The publishing house usually specify what format to send and how much should be sent. *


----------



## Baron (Sep 9, 2010)

The Artists' and Writers' Yearbook is a good source for reputable agents and publishers.  

Most agents and publishers like to receive a synopsis plus the first three chapters.  If they like it then they'll ask to see the rest.


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 9, 2010)

If your post here is anything to go by, time spent on learning both your vocabulary and how to spell would be time well spent, before you go any further.


----------



## bpastermack (Sep 9, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> If your post here is anything to go by, time spent on learning both your vocabulary and how to spell would be time well spent, before you go any further.


 
That's what dictionaries, thesauruses, and spell check are for.  That and editors.  You sound like my writing teacher in college.  Old School! He would never give me better than a C - because my grammar wasn't perfect.  Give me a break.  Anybody can have good grammar, but not anybody can entertain people with their words.


----------



## bpastermack (Sep 9, 2010)

Sam W said:


> 1. Do I need to finish the whole book before I start promoting it to publishers or is a half finished work and a synopsis enough to wet their appetite?
> 
> A: *Never send an unfinished manuscript to a publisher. What if they said yes and asked for the whole thing? What are you going to tell them -- sorry, give me six months to finish it? Bad idea. Have it complete, edited, and ready to go before even thinking of submitting. *
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the advice.  I have heard recently that all a publisher or agent wants to see is the first few chapters and a synopsis.  I have heard if they really like it then they will even give you an advance to finish it with a deadline, but maybe that isn't something I should bank on?


----------



## strangedaze (Sep 9, 2010)

definitely not something to bank on, unless you're writing non-fiction. finish the book before you do anything.


----------



## Sam (Sep 10, 2010)

bpastermack said:


> That's what dictionaries, thesauruses, and spell check are for.  That and editors.  You sound like my writing teacher in college.  Old School! He would never give me better than a C - because my grammar wasn't perfect.  Give me a break.  Anybody can have good grammar, but not anybody can entertain people with their words.



This wouldn't be my attitude. Telling an entertaining story is a skill in itself. If the bare bones surrounding that story are poor, however, it's going to temper the reading process. People think that they can just write a great story and someone else will take care of the grammar and punctuation. When you're looking for prospective buyers for your work, why would you give them another reason to chuck your manuscript in the "reject" pile? 

Start studying grammar. It's not that difficult, and as both writer and reader you should have no problem picking it up. Not to mention the fact that it should be high on your list of priorities, in any case. Why not make your writing the best it can be before submitting?


----------



## bpastermack (Sep 10, 2010)

Sam W said:


> This wouldn't be my attitude. Telling an entertaining story is a skill in itself. If the bare bones surrounding that story are poor, however, it's going to temper the reading process. People think that they can just write a great story and someone else will take care of the grammar and punctuation. When you're looking for prospective buyers for your work, why would you give them another reason to chuck your manuscript in the "reject" pile?
> 
> Start studying grammar. It's not that difficult, and as both writer and reader you should have no problem picking it up. Not to mention the fact that it should be high on your list of priorities, in any case. Why not make your writing the best it can be before submitting?


 
Point taken.  I just hate when people's main focus is grammar and spelling, when that is easily correctable.  Definitely, increasing your vocabulary base would help a lot though.  What got me started writing was when I read a supposed "Best Seller" and it was so aweful, especially in grammar and spelling, that I thought to myself _if this guy can write a best seller, then why couldn't I.  _


----------



## funnygirl (Sep 10, 2010)

bpastermack said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have heard recently that all a publisher or agent wants to see is the first few chapters and a synopsis. I have heard if they really like it then they will even give you an advance to finish it with a deadline, but maybe that isn't something I should bank on?


 
I wish!  It is almost unheard off for a no name to pick up a publishing contract before finishing the manuscript. Once you've got a couple of titles under you're belt then you may be able to sell the book before it's finished. 
However if you do find someone who'll pay you to sit at home and finish your book, give me their number!


----------



## strangedaze (Sep 10, 2010)

a friend of mine got his agent with a 100 or so pages, but he was referred by a current client of said agent. moreover, theres no way in hell the agent is going to shop an unfinished manuscript. its just too risky.


----------



## Auskar (Sep 18, 2010)

When I was starting, I didn't have anyone to talk to - and I didn't think of forums.  I wrote a novel and sent it to some friends.  They told me what was wrong with it.  I figured I needed practice.  I've been writing all my life, but not creatively.  I started writing short stories.  I sent them out and they came back, rejected (well, I had a couple accepted, but not by professional markets).  I have about 200 rejections.  Then, I discovered Duotrope's Digest and something called the "Acceptance Ratio."

My question, since this thread is about publishing, is whether it is easier to get published in the short story market than in the novel market.


----------

